# Need urgent help cant seems to install black and white 2 pc game in win 7



## Axius76 (Jul 6, 2012)

keep on getting the same message after the instalation process seems to be finish. "Black and white 2 has failed to install. Your system has not been modified. Please re-run the installer to try again.
Error: file directory/ file path (not sure which one) file name, and system volume label syntax is incorrect
tried to run in compactibility mode for windows 2000, windows xp service pack 2 and 3 and windows 7(which is my default operating system) this doesnt change anything keep on getting the same message.
copied all the file to c/program file and run the setup from there is also not helping, i still got the same message. i got enough memory for the whole game.
and yes i always ran it in administrator mode. i check the diagnostick provided in the autorun and everything is ok direct x doesnt find any problem.
ps: its not pokemon black and white its a pc game where u be a god make miracles manage village manage army etc2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please do not make two posts on the same topic.

Your answer is here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tall-black-and-white-2-in-win-7-a-654083.html


----------

